# Group Shot Of Vostok Chronographs



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

How do I post a pic


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DAS you need to read this









http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...?showtopic=4706


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn







. I was looking forward to seeing these







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If your having problems Das email me the pictures at [email protected] and I'll host them for you.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> DAS you need to read this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That reminds me I copied the help for ntlworld users into that thread. Other ISP users it will be similar but I've only used ntlworld myself and don't have direct knowledge of other ISP's.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here are Das' Vostoks, and a very nice flock it is.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice indeed. Do they all have Poljot movements?

I've never seen any for sale in the UK.


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

Yes Cal. 3133 I wish it wasn't so damn hard to post pics here. I have a group of Strelas I would like to post and many Strurmanskis.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Excellent DAS.

I see you don't play at collecting like I do







.


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

Vostok auto 21 jewel cushion case very rare.


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

Vostok 17 jewel tank commander komandirskie


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

Poljot Chronograph Very rare. cal 3133.


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

Vostok komandirskie 17 jewel Very rare. gold tone case


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

V

Vintage Poljot Sturmanski cal 3133 NOS.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow.









Nicely done DAS!

Ian (Raketakat) is going to have kittens when he sees those.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Very nice









I am having a clear out of a box of Ruskies and was going to post some pics, but seeing as this was my best one I'm not going to bother now


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Ian (Raketakat) is going to have kittens when he sees those.


Kittens







? I'm green with envy







.

Thanks for sharing them DAS







. It's always nice to see someone treasuring and respecting these watches as much as I do.


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

Thank you Ian


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do like that watch, Mark - is it a current model?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

dapper said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice
> ...


I have no idea my friend, I am having a clear out and it just "appeared" I have no idea when I bought it, if I did







It looks 70's to me but could be 90's, who knows! And if you really like it you will find it on Ebay


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Mark, I would like that watch, but I can't find it on Ebay.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

dapper said:


> Mark, I would like that watch, but I can't find it on Ebay.


 My name is "markxjr", if there is no bid I will stop it for you


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

MarkF said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Mark, I would like that watch, but I can't find it on Ebay.
> ...


 Thanks, Mark. There was already a bid so I've joined in - we shall see.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The great Pobeda bidding war. It could end in tears







.


----------

